# Summer Stack Critique



## marine4lyf (Mar 30, 2015)

Stats:
Age-39
Weight-225lbs
Height-6'0

about a month ago, finshed an intense stack of Dbol,Test Cyp n Deca n gained bout 50lbs, not to mention sum fat 2 go along with my gains, but that was expected. ive been cruising since than at 250mg/wk Test Cyp n have mantained not only my weight, but also my strength gains, which also have increased slightly. im going 2 wait another 2mths n than start a cutting cycle, with hopes to at least trim down to 205-210lbs, but nothing below 200lbs, as too much below that weight n i start looking too thin with my height. i was thinking as follows:

Wks 1-10 Tri-Blend 1cc = (100mg Test Prop,100mg Masteron,100mg Tren Ace)
                          1cc/EOD (Mon,Wed,Fri)
Wks 1-10 Adex .5mg/EOD (Mon,Wed,Fri)
Wks 1-10 HCG 250IU/E3D (Tue,Fri)
Wks 4-10 Anavar 80mg/ED
     *2-4gr of Taurine/D

looks good or bad? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated n if u need any more info on me, ill b more than happy
2 provide. thanx.... 

PS...also can get my hands on a tab blend called Win-Var 20mg (10mg Var, 10mg Winny)


----------



## event462 (Mar 30, 2015)

Dose seems a little low but that's just me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 30, 2015)

event462 said:


> Dose seems a little low but that's just me.



yep....lil low, but that doesnt mean it wont produce results.


----------



## marine4lyf (Mar 30, 2015)

what dose would b low for u n what would u up it too?


----------



## event462 (Mar 30, 2015)

I defer to gymrat on this one. He has more experience. I'm just on trt


----------



## marine4lyf (Mar 30, 2015)

u think throwing in sum Clen n ECA (2wks on, 2wks off) throughout 10wks of cycle would help also?


----------



## event462 (Mar 31, 2015)

I personally wouldn't but I don't like things that speed up the heart


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2015)

I think the tri blend at 300 is fine.

The adex you may find to be a bit much for such a dose though. 

What's the point of the taurine?

Don't bother with the clen. E/C is optional but I would just let the diet and tren work.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 31, 2015)

Doses are fine IMO. 

Adex will prob be to much, especially with the mast in there. You don't want to crash your estrogen.

POB, I'd imagine the taurine is to fight back pumps from the var??


----------



## marine4lyf (Apr 1, 2015)

DieYoungStrong ur correct about the Taurine 4 the pumps on Var. so u think dropping the Adex throughout cycle would b better? have another question, as i mentioned b4, ive been cruising since last cycle with 250mg/w Cyp. now when i start up my proposed Stack, stop taking the Cyp till after i finsh n than start the cruising back up?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 1, 2015)

marine4lyf said:


> DieYoungStrong ur correct about the Taurine 4 the pumps on Var. so u think dropping the Adex throughout cycle would b better? have another question, as i mentioned b4, ive been cruising since last cycle with 250mg/w Cyp. now when i start up my proposed Stack, stop taking the Cyp till after i finsh n than start the cruising back up?



No don't drop the adex all together, just the dosage you had is probably to much. It's something you have to play around with and verify with bloodwork. Crashing your estro is worse then letting it run a little high IMO. 

Have you run var and its made you get bad pumps?

As for the cyp, this is why I don't use blends. I like to make my own dosages. Just stop the cyp and start it again when you're done. There's going to be a lag of a week or 2 when the prop clears and your test levels from the cyp stabilize, but it won't be the end of the world. You could also run a cc of cyp weekly along with the blend, but that might introduce more sides.


----------



## marine4lyf (Apr 1, 2015)

afternoon DieYoung n all ur help is appreciated buddy, glad u can take the time n help sum1 out  well ive been running Adex .5mg/EOD (M,W,F) since my last cycle n now throughout the cruising n i havent had any sides, besides the usual acne here n there,but nothing outta control. ive run the Var b4,but also took it with Taurine n didnt have any bad pumps, but i also did run it at only 50mg/D, when now ill b going up 80mg/D. as 4 the Cyp, ill just stop when i start the Stack n continue on it aftrwards, like u said dont want anymore unwanted sides! would u recommend the Clen n ECA 2wk on n off routine? n if run that way would i still need sum Benadryl n if so at what dosage n when would i introduce it?


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Add atleast 25mcg of T3, because trenbolone reduce T3 in your body, so its not bad idea to add some. I think dosage is little bit low, just run it 1Ml/ED if you can, also where is some caber or parlodel for progesterone?


----------



## marine4lyf (Apr 5, 2015)

Big_Mike thanx 4 the helpful advice. i drew up sumthing in regards to what u said:

Clen/T3 Cutting Cycle

Day 1 Clen 60mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 2 Clen 60mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 3 Clen 80mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 4 Clen 100mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 5 Clen 100mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 6 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 7 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 8-14 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day 15-21 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day 22-27 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day 28 Clen off / T3 100mcg
Day 29 Clen 120 mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 30 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 31 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 32 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 33 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 34 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 35 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 36 Clen off / T3 50mcg
Day 37 Clen off / T3 50mcg
Day 38-42 Clen off / T3 25mcg

how does it look n would i still need sum Keto, just 2 keep the receptors clean? n would u suggest sumthing like the ECA while taking the wk off of Clen?


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 5, 2015)

It looks decent, but T3 is way too high i think you dont need more then 75mcg, maximum would be 100 but thats really little bit too much, if you dont wana losse lots of muscles. + you got tren and clen here too so i think 75mcg would be best, for clenbuterol dosage i usually run 3-4 wks on then 2-3 weeks off and again, lower dosage for T3 and make clenbuterol 140mcg or 160 and keep T3 at 75mcg max. And yeah eca is great while you are off from clen but hard to get atleast in my country hands on


----------



## marine4lyf (Apr 5, 2015)

Big_Mike first n foremost, Happy Easter 2 u n ur loved ones,now on 2 business  i made sum adjustments as u recommended:

Day 1 Clen 60mcg / T3 25mcg
Day 2 Clen 60mcg / T3 25mcg
Day 3 Clen 80mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 4 Clen 100mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 5 Clen 100mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 6 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 7 Clen 140mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 8-14 Clen off / T3 75mcg
Day 15-21 Clen 140mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 22-27 Clen off / T3 75mcg
Day 28 Clen off / T3 75mcg
Day 29 Clen 120 mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 30 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 31 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 32 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 33 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 34 Clen 120mcg / T3 25mcg
Day 35 Clen 120mcg / T3 25mcg
Day 36 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day 37 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day 38-42 Clen off / T3 25mcg 

hows it look now? would i still do the T3 while on ECA during those 2wks off from Clen?


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks bro, you too. So about cycle dosage is now spot on thats how i would run it, but i think you better run clen straight 3weeks and 2 off so 1-21 clen then 2 off on ECA. And T3 straight 6-8 weeks depends on achieved results.


----------



## marine4lyf (Apr 5, 2015)

thanx 2 u 2 bro. rewrote n applied suggestions:

Day 1 Clen 60mcg / T3 25mcg
Day 2 Clen 60mcg / T3 25mcg
Day 3 Clen 80mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 4 Clen 100mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 5 Clen 100mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 6 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 7 Clen 140mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 8-21 Clen 140mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 22-30 ECA / T3 75mcg
Day 31 ECA / T3 50mcg
Day 32 ECA / T3 50mcg
Day 33 ECA / T3 50mcg
Day 34 ECA / T3 25mcg
Day 35 ECA / T3 25mcg

looking good now? what about the Keto or Benadryl? the Keto i found was on hardcorepeptides website n well the Benadryl anywhere,what would u recommend n what dosage?


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 5, 2015)

You dont need keto if you dont wana run clenbuterol nonstop, keto is there to keep your receptors to stay on clen, But if you have pause before another cycle of clen you dont need it. Clen losse its effectivness after 4 weeks, but i suggest to run 3 weeks max then 2-3 weeks pause and again if needed. But this is pretty much how i would run it. You can always add clen again after pause if you are not happy about results.


----------



## marine4lyf (Apr 5, 2015)

Big thanx again 4 ur help, i know its a holiday n i appreciate u taking the time 2 help me out. sorry 4 all the questions on Clen, but as u very well know, there r so many articles n cycles out there on the subject, that it can lead 2 much confusion,especially when u throw in sum Keto n or ECA. i do think the T3 dosage u recommended is way bettr than what i had. ive gained alot of muscle mass from my last cycle n dont want 2 end up losing all by taking too much T3. so i can do another 3wks of Clen after the 2wks off? well if my diet is in check i probably wont have 2 add another 3wks, dont want 2 lose too much weight,just enuff 2 start looking a little leaner. with my height, ive found my ideal weight to b more than 200lbs, under that n i start looking sickly thin...lol if i have anymore questions i hope u dont mind if i PM u. u take care buddy n thanx again


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 6, 2015)

No problem bro, ask what you need. And yes you can run clen like this 3 weeks on 2 weeks off again and again.


----------

